# firemouths in a 40g



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

i have a 40g tank that i want to put firemouths in how many can i get away with and do they need lots of hidding spots or more swimming area


----------



## Scuff (Jul 22, 2010)

Firemouths get too large for a 40g, imo.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree, full grown they are too big for a 40g. With that said babies should be fine but their aggression level will be heightend by that tank. I have two in a growout right now and I can see their temperment chaning by the day.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Really? you guys think fire mouths are too big for a forty? I think a pair would be perfect... I keep an adult pair in a 29...

Yes, they like hiding places, lots of them. Start with six, at about 2-3" they will show signs of pairing off. Keep a pair and return the other four or they will be killed.

What kind of 40 do you have? 40 breeder? 40 tall or 40 long?

Breeder is 36X18X14"tall
Tall is 36x12x24" tall
Long is 48x12x16 I believe. Might be 14" tall....

At any rate it's my opinion and experience that any of the three is fine for a pair of relatively small growing fish.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

OK I'm not going to argue with a Moderator...I don't want to get kicked out of the forum 

nah...I guess it's personal discretion.....

I have seen Oscars in 29gl so anything is possible.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Being a mod has nothing to do with mine or your opinion. And I do not condone keepig oscars in a 29. The amoount of waste and the size of an oscar does not even compare to a FM. Apples and oranges.

And i wou;dn't kick you out for arguing with me


----------



## Scuff (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't recommend them for a 40 based on their adult size, more on the amount of hiding spaces they like. It just makes for an awfully cluttered tank in the end, and I like to have plenty of floor space open for them.


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

I have 4 in a 55 and two of them get chased off quite often by the breeding pair. I'd recommend doing what TheFishGuy said: get six, wait until two of them pair off and get rid of the other four. I think a pair would do well in a 40 if they're not trying to compete for territory. Keep in mind that any other fish trying to infringe on their space will become a problem quickly. I'd almost suggest giving them the entire tank, or make sure tankmates won't compete for their area (top swimmers or something).


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Meeki biggest size goes around 6", i think a 40g is just fine for a pair.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

how soon will i know if they are a pair or female vs male cuz my lfs has some and they all look identical. my tank actually measures 36 18 17


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

you have a 50 breeder. Plenty of room for a breeding pair of fm.

You will know once a pair forms, it's obvious...


----------



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

Well,,as you se I have a 55 gallon with 6 of them and one is bigger, i.e. male that is taking charge and the activity is mounting, so to speak........


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

so i picked up a total of 7 since thats all my lfs had didnt want to leave a loner in his tank. but they seem to be enjoying the new home and i got to tell u the blue on the fins with the red and the greyish color really is amazing i will try to get some pics but they are still kinda sketchy to take photos right now thanks for all the help and will keep u all posted on how its going


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

more to come taken by iphone


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

enjoy they are only about 1in maybe 1.5


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I also think a 40g would be fine with a pair. Personally I'd add some dithers.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

what are dithers?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

^^some chill fish that will make them more comfortable


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

congo tetras, or serpe tetras, ten or so will work


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Swordtails would work too :thumb:


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

They are so cute!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice coloring already. They will look great.

...Bill


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

Good looking little guys.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

How long does it take for them to pair up mine all seem to still stick together


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice looking FMs. :thumb:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

As far as the dithers go i will, as always, recommend Congo Tetras. Kept them with a load of different cichlids and they do VERY well. Only my assassin Salvini managed to get any of them, and it was the small weak one.

That was until our Oscar got larger..... They don't do well vs an Oscar.

Also, getting them in sooner rather than later is a better idea. Then the FMs will grow up around them and be less likely to be angry at them IME.


----------

